# Ham & Cheese Omelet



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I whipped up an omelet and some taters tonite.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Sinful,pert near heathun.Especially since I just et a cold,plain ole beef/smoked turkey sammich.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice.....Hey Paymaster, is that what I have heard on the cooking shows refer to as food porn ?  I have yet to see one of the meals you fix be ugly.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You jest had to show that didn't you? Down to 41* here and droppin. And ain't got da fixins to make one in the AM. Slobberin and droolin. Great look spread.


----------

